

Comment on my 10^100 submission: Reddit on cellphones for geotagging interesting news  - mad44

Community voting (a la reddit) using cellphones to promote (and subsequently view) interesting news/stories within a vicinity<p>The news to be voted on are tied to a specific location and time.  You are allowed to upvote/downvote a news with your cellphone only when you are present in that location. The score of the news degrade with time, so news that have not been upvoted for some time fall below a threshold and disappear. Using your cellphone you can view the news in your vicinity, upvote/downvote/comment on the news, or submit a new piece of news [with picture]. The system uses karma to reduce the spam.<p>This idea allows local community news of interest to be disseminated quickly and efficiently. Students on campus can use this to promote club meetings, events, pickup soccer games. Customers can use this to rate vendors at bazaars, festivals, shopping malls. Tourists/hikers can use this to share hints with fellow tourists/hikers. Community organizers can use this to organize events. Craigslist functionality may also be implemented with this system.<p>A web service needs to be implemented to serve the news to each affixed locality. Cellphones need to implement localization preferably via GPS or based on celltower connectivity. Reddit like karma system and community voting should be implemented by the web service to reduce spamming effectively. To avoid privacy issues initially this system may need to be restricted to exclude residential areas; privacy and misuse issues need to be considered carefully.<p>Please evaluate. Also comment on other possible applications for this system.
======
brm
Sounds like it has a much better chance of success in the Knight News
Challenge

~~~
mad44
Thanks! That looks very interesting.

